# Youth Summer Pen voting under 14



## mredburn (Jun 24, 2013)

We had some really great pens entered by some really wonderful children. Congratulations to all that made a pen with their child!  Its going to be very hard to pick a pen."Its a tough job but someone has to do it" and that someone is YOU!  You are Voting for best Pen in the under 14 age group. Their will be other polls to determine best pen by a young man and young lady after this one closes.

Good Luck to all who entered!

*PEN 1*






 poly clay “zebra stripes

*PEN 2*






Red acrylic click pen

*PEN 3*






Purple swirl acrylic Sierra style pen

*PEN 4*






Pen:Banded Azurite and Malacite on a chrome/10k Aero

*PEN 5*






The segment is made of Padauk, aluminum and corian

*PEN 6*






Steam Punk metal Black chrome Cigar

*PEN 7*






 Chrome Vertex and the Indian Princess blank

*PEN 8*






Green yellow acrylic Sierra

*PEN 9*






Orange acrylic bullet pen

*PEN 10*






Wood slimline

*PEN 11*






Red/ black/ cream pattern acrylic

*PEN 12*






bolt action pen, with snake skin

*PEN 13*






 An Executive with a Brooks multi-pink blank

*PEN 14*






AN Executive Pen with vintage blank.


----------



## mredburn (Jun 24, 2013)

Really tough choices to make but you have to pick one. good luck to all who entered.  Feel free to enter your comments and support for the young turners.


----------



## edicehouse (Jun 24, 2013)

Good luck to all.  Voted submitted, wonder who I voted for


----------



## Buzzzz4 (Jun 24, 2013)

Great looking pens all around. Think I may have to abstain from voting with three kids in.


----------



## healeydays (Jun 24, 2013)

Nice pens, I'd be happy to own any one of them...


----------



## asyler (Jun 24, 2013)

a great looking bunch, a lot of talent


----------



## mredburn (Jun 24, 2013)

Why Ed.... we know you voted for...:biggrin:............You voted for the best pen.......  Dont we all?:laugh:


----------



## lyonsacc (Jun 24, 2013)

Buzzzz4 said:


> Great looking pens all around. Think I may have to abstain from voting with three kids in.


 
Eric,

You should vote!  Do what I did - put away your bias  and professionally analyze each entry, then vote for the one you feel is the best.  Which of course was one of my kid's !

Dave

It was harder than I thought to not be able to vote for one of them :frown:


----------



## mredburn (Jun 24, 2013)

We will have another chance to vote again. There will be separate polls for best pen by a young man and young lady.


----------



## PaulDoug (Jun 24, 2013)

I have looked at these about six times and just cannot narrow it down to one.


----------



## ed4copies (Jun 24, 2013)

Buzzzz4 said:


> Great looking pens all around. Think I may have to abstain from voting with three kids in.




That would be un-American!!!

Vote THREE TIMES!!!!   (There's that ol' Chicago spirit!!!):biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## mredburn (Jun 24, 2013)

I wasnt going there Ed but Im glad you did!:biggrin:


----------



## reddwil (Jun 24, 2013)

I'm thinking there should be 14 first palce winners. There all great and well done. Tough choice


----------



## mredburn (Jun 24, 2013)

Dont forget to seek out the 14-16 year old voting thread and cast your vote there as well!

Here is the link to the 14-16 year olds
http://www.penturners.org/forum/f18/youth-summer-pen-voting-14-16-a-112008/


----------



## Jim15 (Jun 24, 2013)

All the pens are great. Hard to pick just one.


----------



## mredburn (Jun 24, 2013)

I understand that Pen #3 is actually a Le Roi Elegant not a Sierra. I thank you for letting me know. :redface: I dont know a lot of the kits.:redface:


----------



## jsolie (Jun 24, 2013)

These pens all look great!  It's interesting to me that most are acrylic or other non-wood materiel.


----------



## Charlie_W (Jun 24, 2013)

It was a tough choice to pick just one. I did manage to vote this morning but they are all winners in my book too.

Great job on the pens you guys and gals!!!! 

Lets see some more of your pens!


----------



## stonepecker (Jun 24, 2013)

The future of our hobby is in great hands.  I pick one but it sure wasn't easy.

To all the kids..........GREAT WORK.


----------



## OLDMAN5050 (Jun 24, 2013)

*youth pen*

By all means look and vote for the best one :biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:
That's what I did


----------



## Smitty37 (Jun 24, 2013)

ed4copies said:


> Buzzzz4 said:
> 
> 
> > Great looking pens all around. Think I may have to abstain from voting with three kids in.
> ...


But at least ONE of the names you use to vote should still be alive.


----------



## Dale Lynch (Jun 24, 2013)

Great pens kids,keep up the good work.


----------



## Buzzzz4 (Jun 24, 2013)

Smitty37 said:


> But at least ONE of the names you use to vote should still be alive.



Can my cat be a member?


----------



## mredburn (Jun 24, 2013)

Sure it can.....


----------



## Haynie (Jun 24, 2013)

I cry foul.  

All of them are so different, and so well crafted I can't just vote for one.


----------



## Smitty37 (Jun 24, 2013)

Buzzzz4 said:


> Smitty37 said:
> 
> 
> > But at least ONE of the names you use to vote should still be alive.
> ...


In Chicago --- it probably already is.


----------



## ChrisN (Jun 24, 2013)

Haynie said:


> I cry foul.
> 
> All of them are so different, and so well crafted I can't just vote for one.



I agree! I want to vote for more than just one!!! They are all very nice!:highfive:


----------



## mredburn (Jun 25, 2013)

82 votes and its anybodies guess. Make sure you get your vote in and support your favorite pen.


----------



## edicehouse (Jun 25, 2013)

My daughter looked at the pens and she was telling how nice they were, and what she thought they were back painted.


----------



## SteveJ (Jun 25, 2013)

How long does the voting last?  I've tried to vote every day but the forum wont let me  

(It did let me vote the first time though.)


----------



## powertool-junkie (Jun 25, 2013)

They are all very nice pens! I'm glad to see kids making something with their hands and learning a skill.


----------



## mredburn (Jun 26, 2013)

VOtes are steady but not on fire.  THere are some really good pens and a pretty close race.  Make sure to pick your winner


----------



## edicehouse (Jun 26, 2013)

Have you noticed the one you vote for is in itallic after you vote?  I thought maybe I was seeing things, and went to the other voting and it was the same way!


----------



## lyonsacc (Jun 26, 2013)

edicehouse said:


> Have you noticed the one you vote for is in itallic after you vote? I thought maybe I was seeing things, and went to the other voting and it was the same way!


 

Thanks Ed 

Now I have to make sure my kids don't see your comment and notice that only one of there pens is in italic 


Dave :biggrin:


----------



## edicehouse (Jun 26, 2013)

lyonsacc said:


> edicehouse said:
> 
> 
> > Have you noticed the one you vote for is in itallic after you vote? I thought maybe I was seeing things, and went to the other voting and it was the same way!
> ...


 
Your kids are adorable, I am sure if they wanted to get adopted they wouldn't have a problem.


----------



## triw51 (Jun 26, 2013)

WOW talk about hard to pick they are all winners in my book.


----------



## Spiderman (Jun 26, 2013)

Okay, I've narrowed it down to 14...
...I can only pick one, you say?

Great job to all the artists!

Mike


----------



## Buzzzz4 (Jun 27, 2013)

My daughter is asking every day how the voting is going...


----------



## mredburn (Jun 28, 2013)

We have a 109 votes at the moment.  There is a tie for first place. Make sure you vote for your favorite.


----------



## edicehouse (Jun 28, 2013)

I will vote again if there needs to be a tie breaker.  LOL.


----------



## mredburn (Jun 28, 2013)

Less than 24 hours left to choose a favorite! If you havent voted do so now!


----------



## mredburn (Jun 28, 2013)

Right now there is only one vote difference between First and Second and 3rd aint to far behind.


----------



## Buzzzz4 (Jun 28, 2013)

What time does voting close?


----------



## mredburn (Jun 28, 2013)

7 38 am tomorrow


----------

